# One Size Too Small Story



## MovieMastermind (Feb 18, 2008)

Good Evening, I was curious if anyone was familiar with the story of the popular girl who had a spell put on her where her clothes would fit one size too small no matter what she wore. I'd appreciate any help or direction toward finding this story, thanks.

-Nick


----------



## monkeyman (Feb 20, 2008)

in know wat ur talking anout ive read it before but i dont know where to find it does someone else know


----------



## Observer (Feb 20, 2008)

I think you are referring to a story with a slightly different title. It could be "A Size Too Small," found here


----------



## Phrozen (Feb 21, 2008)

definitely a good read. 

Anyone know of any similar stories to this one? One's with similar themes? I tend to know a good deal when it comes to finding stories but anything of this particular idea escapes me. I find the concept intriguing annd would love to find anything else like it. Any suggestions/help/links would be mucho appreciated. Gracias in advance


----------



## tt33 (Sep 29, 2010)

Observer said:


> I think you are referring to a story with a slightly different title. It could be "A Size Too Small," found here


 Hi, I noticed this post from a few years back the link doesn't work for me and I am also looking for the a size too small story if you know where I can find it or could point me in the right direction I would appreciate it 
ty


----------



## Lou Grant (Sep 29, 2010)

tt33 said:


> Hi, I noticed this post from a few years back the link doesn't work for me and I am also looking for the a size too small story if you know where I can find it or could point me in the right direction I would appreciate it
> ty



The link is not currently working as the story has been moved to a holding tank for review and edit which is typical from time to time.


----------



## booyahmanx (Sep 30, 2010)

it's still up on Kastamel's WG Stories Yahoo group  go to the message portion of the group and search "Size too small"... hope that helps


----------



## tt33 (Sep 30, 2010)

Unfortunately I don't know the site


----------



## Perry White (Sep 30, 2010)

I'll take a look at it more in depth. First glance it looks okay to put back on the site.


----------



## coolag12345 (Sep 30, 2010)

Here's the story you're looking for over at Foreverchanging: http://foreverchanging.org/bb/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=115&sid=c3d2a1be20d40300a01ce06fcf8470ac

A lot of Greinskyn's other stories can be found there as well.


----------



## Perry White (Oct 1, 2010)

Read through it. It doesn't violate any of our rules so I put it back on the site. Can be found in general here: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15685


----------

